
A Mastodon toot has reached the front page of Hacker News for the first time - ipnon
https://mastodon.social/@Gargron/104768703650147309
======
ipnon
Toot:
[https://qoto.org/@freemo/104765288863293481](https://qoto.org/@freemo/104765288863293481)
HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24304275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24304275)

